# America's Best Bowstrings 2009 Prostaff



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

First we would like to thank everyone that sent in resumes. We found out that it is harder to choose for pro staff than we thought, We had so many good resumes to pick from that it was difficult to narrow down to the allotted positions. 

Here are the 2009 Pro Staff:

Chance Beaubouef 
Dan McCarthy
Loren Robinson
Alicia McHenry
Bobby Cothran
Eowin Dillon
Doug Frautschy
Bill Epperson
Lea Haynes
Tony Haynes
Chris Jackson
Emily Veyna
Brad Robinson
Rod Weaver
Kris Weaver
Rickki Knerr
Keith Trail
David Teran
Derek Carter
John Wheeler
William Rose
Sarah Rose
Gary Crain
Kurt Geist
Jeremy Harbin
Todd Smith
Steve Hunt
Andy Howard
Terry Adams
Perry Hughes
Mike Westerfield
Bryan Lovely
Tim Hudson
Dave Jones
Jennifer Kozak


Hunting Staff

Bill Epeards
Dennis Howell
Tony Mudd
Ralph Ramos
Drew Harding
Evan Brown
Eric Hale 
Mike Hall
Harry Bates

We would like to welcome you to the America's Best Bowstrings Pro Staff for 2009


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

*America's Best Bowstrings*

I missed two Hunting Staff members ( papers stuck together )

Jared "J-Rod" Bloomgren
Nick DeLay

Welcome aboard


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Congrats to all of you,You can take alot of pride in being part of ABB staff.I wish you all alot of success


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

AWESOME!!! Great to be part of the team. Congrats everyone!! Harry


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

I missed one more

Lynn Hoch

Sorry Lynn


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Very excited!!!*

I'm very excited to be chosen to be a part of this fantastic team!! 

Thanks so much for this awesome opportunity!! I will do everything in my power to represent America's Best Bowstrings in a manner that will help grow the company and the sport of archery in general.

Thanks again for picking me to be a part of your team, especially with the names on this list!!! It's an honor!!

God bless, Todd


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Congratulations!!
Ralph Ramos and Dave Teran are top notch guys and will do an awsome job representing ABB!! Big up to the NM boys!!


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

Thank you for the opportunity to represent America's Best Bowstrings.:shade: See you all on a shooting line soon!


----------



## Jared Bloomgren (Apr 23, 2007)

I am very happy to be part of such a great team and company! Thank you ABB!


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Well why in the world did you put Terry Adams on that list????

I liked it better when he was laying the smackdown on everyone without being sponsored.... 
Does anyone know if he had to move to PRO this year???


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks ABB


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Thank you guys so much!!! We are so glad to be a part of this great team and to back a wonderful company!! Can't say enough good things about these strings! They are awesome just like the guys who spend the time making them!!! Thanks again Jerry and the Team at ABB!!!! We will try our hardest to represent you at all the shoots!!! Can't wait too see the fellow team mates on the shooting line!!! Congrats to everybody!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:set1_applaud: to all


----------



## 14Shooter (Sep 17, 2007)

I am very thankful to be part of a great team. Thanks ABB. Looking forward to representing some awsome strings.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

Rod and I are looking forward to a great year being a part of America's Best! Thanks to Jerry and all for the great opportunities. :teeth: 

We look forward to working with everyone.


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome to America's Best Bowstrings Pro Staff

Steve Hilliard


----------



## akbowhunter (Jan 21, 2005)

Thank you Jerry at ABB. I just placed my orders and learnd a thing or two about strings. ABB is truely a pleasure to deal with. My strings are ordered,...now I wait with the anticipation like a kid the night before Christmas!!! Harry


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

What a great addition to the staff!!! Congrats Steve!!! :thumbs_up



Dead Center said:


> Welcome to America's Best Bowstrings Pro Staff
> 
> Steve Hilliard


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Dead Center said:


> Welcome to America's Best Bowstrings Pro Staff
> 
> Steve Hilliard


Thankyou Tim, I am really happy to be in such good company.

*Nevada Pro * thankyou as well ,now get your game on in PA:smile:


----------

